# I Want One & I Want It Now



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Some may remember my fondness for Leica rangefinders, I have six screw thread models plus a M2 & my favourite the M4, I`ve not taken much notice of Leica since going digital but I saw this today









Leica M8


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Mach, the link doesn't appear to be working


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

those recreational drugs in the 70's took their toll Mac, the M8 is a year old now!









they are beauties aren't they? expensive but quality always is.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

How expensive?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stanford said:


> Mach, the link doesn't appear to be working


Seems to be OK for me











pg tips said:


> those recreational drugs in the 70's took their toll Mac, the M8 is a year old now!


So true


















> they are beauties aren't they? expensive but quality always is.


Again so true











jasonm said:


> How expensive?


Approx Â£4k









I suppose if I sell my camera collection I might be able to afford it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just looking at this Mac and had some weird kind of flashback, can you remember Orwo Chrom slide film?









It must be the German connection.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Just looking at this Mac and had some weird kind of flashback, can you remember Orwo Chrom slide film?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do Stan, it was perfect for taking photos of Autumnal woodlands


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I used dozens of Orwo B&W films, the 400ASA was gritty and old fashioned and I loved it. I know, I'm odd.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It reminds me, in the late 70`s I saw this photo advert in The Pentacon Owners Club mag for Orwo Film, in the details on the bottom it said the photo was taken with Kodachrome 64


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > How expensive?
> ...


On further investigation it`s not as bad as I thought only around Â£3k, I have dropped a hint to Caroline about a possible Christmas present, ok it`s a bit over the usual Â£20 limit we`d agreed


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I think if I tried very, very hard....I could live with that one

although I have been told it has Practika guts inside


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Please take another one for me









But i am not so ambitious .. i would be happy enough with an EPSON RD1










s!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

To be honest even if I had the money I wouldn`t buy the M8, I have this 1932 Leica II which was actually a factory updated Leica I circa 1929 that has obviously had a hard life but when I last used it produced much better photo`s then a modern Â£100+ Canon compact.



The youngest of my Leica film cameras is the M4 which is 40 years old and still capable of producing stunning photos arguably comparable with the best modern 35mm cameras, will the M8 last that long, and if it did would it be comparable with whatever is availabe at the time, I doubt it.



Technology changes so fast now, that I`d be surprised the M8 wasn`t surpassed in a few months, if it hasn`t been already.

Mind you I still wouldn`t say no if someone gave it to me for Christmas


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

I have this 1932 Leica II which was actually a factory updated Leica I circa 1929 that has obviously had a hard life but when I last used it produced much better photo`s then a modern Â£100+ Canon compact.

I,ve looked quite hard at the picture and I cant see where the light-sensitive plate slides in, or even where the black cloth attatches.

I suppose they were just intended for head and shoulder shots of Aunt Flo? What did the professionals use in those days?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I,ve looked quite hard at the picture and I cant see where the light-sensitive plate slides in, or even where the black cloth attatches.

I suppose they were just intended for head and shoulder shots of Aunt Flo? What did the professionals use in those days?
























Yes its point I suppose.

To (mis) quote a well know Building Society advert.....

" bit I,m busy.....I want my pictures this week....."


----------

